# Best Pastie?



## cyberfairy (Apr 4, 2006)

Us locals all enjoy a good pastie..Personally don't think you can beat cheese and onion but what do you think? Welsh pepople feel free to vote too-some pasties have leeks in them 
 I forgot the poll


----------



## Derian (Apr 4, 2006)

Mmmmmmmmmm cheese and onion


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 4, 2006)

Traditional is best imo.

Has anyone else noticed that the pasty shop has _changed their bloody recipie_?    They've gone wierd.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 4, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Traditional is best imo.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that the pasty shop has _changed their bloody recipie_?    They've gone wierd.


What pastyshop? There are many...I like the Cornish Bakehouse if i'm feeling a but upmarket and splash out an extra quid than in Greggs...Their cheese and mushroom one is sublime  mmm.....saturated fat


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 4, 2006)

chese and anything is good - because it tends to be with soft pastry.

I don't like cornish pasty pastry - it's too hard and dry.  it hurts.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 4, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> What pastyshop? There are many...I like the Cornish Bakehouse if i'm feeling a but upmarket and splash out an extra quid than in Greggs...Their cheese and mushroom one is sublime  mmm.....saturated fat


It's the one in the corridor, the cornish bakehouse rings a bell.   They've got another branch down near BHS/the link.  

I had a pastyiche from gregs today, a chicken bake or somesuch.  FattyFlavouringlicious. 

*drools*


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 4, 2006)

spinach and brocolli with cheese.

When it's done right, with proper pastry, slighty flaky, but no too flaky so the oils melt into it a little, holding it all together in a luscious bite.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 4, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> spinach and brocolli with cheese.
> 
> When it's down right, with proper pastry, slighty flaky, but no too flaky so the oils melt into it a little, holding it all together in a luscious bite.


MMmmmmm...pastie porn  yes, pasry should definately be flakey and giving  Cannot eat Ginsters


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 4, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> MMmmmmm...pastie porn  yes, pasry should definately be flakey and giving  Cannot eat Ginsters



Ginsters think they're clever, but really they're the special needs of pasty land.

And their vegetable pasties look like real sick.

They don't taste right in the head either.


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Apr 4, 2006)

it's pasty, not pastie.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 4, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Ginsters think they're clever, but really they're the special needs of pasty land.
> 
> And their vegetable pasties look like real sick.
> 
> They don't taste right in the head either.


I had a mate who worked at ginsters.  His job was to pick the bits of metal out of the meat as it went along the conveyor belt.

Bleurgh.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 4, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Ginsters think they're clever, but really they're the special needs of pasty land.
> 
> And their vegetable pasties look like real sick.
> 
> They don't taste right in the head either.


   I am holiday in sunny fleetwood and there are many pies here-but they are not the same and are not as many veggie alternatives  There are veggie tikka pies at the bakery opposite which sound a bit yuck but might have to be 'researched' for my definitive guide to pie


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 4, 2006)

gloryhornetgirl said:
			
		

> it's pasty, not pastie.



yup tis, pastie is the complexion of someone from Avon.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 4, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> yup tis, pastie is the complexion of someone from Avon.



No, that's spelt pasty

as in toothpaste(y)

and facety (face tea)


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 4, 2006)

It's spelt with a y.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 4, 2006)

Call yourself south-westerners!

All this talk of 'Pasties' and bleddy 'Greggs' is making this North Devon born and bread bay sick!

It's all about Warrens Pasties if you ask me.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 4, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> It's all about Warrens Pasties if you ask me.


That's only one step away from ginsters in my book.

Ivor dewdney all the way!


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 4, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Call yourself south-westerners!
> 
> All this talk of 'Pasties' and bleddy 'Greggs' is making this North Devon born and bread bay sick!
> 
> It's all about Warrens Pasties if you ask me.


Never tried them-too busy being illiterate   Where abouts in North Devon you from? I used to live near Bideford..


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 4, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> That's only one step away from ginsters in my book.
> 
> Ivor dewdney all the way!



I like em! (or how they were in the mid 90s to be exact).
The pastry was thin, but shiney on the outside and softer in the middle.
Lots of nice veg inside, and loads of pepper

and, most importantly, you could get a Pasty and a caramel doughnut and still have change from a pound!


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 4, 2006)

Ivor Downey are Plymuffian vomit cases of lard toast. :vom_vom_vom: equalled only by The Callington Gangsters..my mates having gobbing competions on the prduction line...especially the veggie one's...LOL

Warrens same ol same ol...

Rowse is nice.

Lavender's are tops and tobyjug can't say nish...


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 4, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> I like em! (or how they were in the mid 90s to be exact).
> The pastry was thin, but shiney on the outside and softer in the middle.
> Lots of nice veg inside, and loads of pepper
> 
> and, most importantly, you could get a Pasty and a caramel doughnut and still have change from a pound!



And back in those days you could buy a handful of bullets with the change to shoot the apple scrumpers with, so as to ensure the market in apple turnovers to wash down your back-in-the-dark-ages 1990's pasty with.


----------



## Serotonin (Apr 4, 2006)

The best pasties are from Ivor Dewdneys shop near the Devonport dockyard gate.

Sublime (and huge).


----------



## Miscellaneous (Apr 5, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Call yourself south-westerners!
> 
> All this talk of 'Pasties' and bleddy 'Greggs' is making this North Devon born and bread bay sick!
> 
> It's all about Warrens Pasties if you ask me.



 

Warrens are yummy, so Is that East West place on Butchers Row. 

Mmmm I'm gonna get a pasty this afternoon.

E2A A traditional pasty at that, always the best.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 5, 2006)

You can't beat home-made.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 5, 2006)

Serotonin said:
			
		

> The best pasties are from Ivor Dewdneys shop near the Devonport dockyard gate.
> 
> Sublime (and huge).


Mmm.  Didn't that one use to be a _ron_ dewdney shop?

I  loved his pasties too.  I always guessed it was his brother/dad or something.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 5, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> You can't beat home-made.


You can beat mine.  My filling's are great, but my pastry skills are awful


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 5, 2006)

http://www.cornish-links.co.uk/pasty.htm


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

*munkeeunit shouts in joy*

It's Mrs Magpie!

I knew you'd fly by and give us Bristol / Southwesternites a post now that the Welsh are onto us. They said you We're *one of theirs*   

That you wouldn't post here   

I knew it couldn't be true.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 5, 2006)

I am a citizen of the world 

Well, mostly the UK...when everyone else was travelling to the four corners of the globe I just moved around the country till I came to Brixton 25 years ago....


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I am a citizen of the world
> 
> Well, mostly the UK...when everyone else was travelling to the four corners of the globe I just moved around the country till I came to Brixton 25 years ago....



*munkeeunit quakes in fear at mention of Brixton*

BRIXTON! 

*Brixton could take on Wales, Bristol / South West *and* London combined without even barely blinking, mumbles Munkeeunit*


----------



## tarannau (Apr 5, 2006)

And Brixton makes better patties too. As much as I loved my time in the West Country, even the best pastys made me pine for a a good old pattie from one of Brixton's small bakeries, made fiery with scotch bonnet and the pastry brilliant yellow from the cornflour.  None of that bland nonsense, and none of that swede filth thank gawd. 

And - nope - the patties in St Pauls never seemed to quite hit the spot, although food wasn't always the highest priority in some of those cafes.


----------



## JTG (Apr 5, 2006)

There's only one pasty and that's cornish. Best ones are down the Rovers obviously, bloody huge they are.

Sorry but everything else is just something else. Even them jamaican things tarannau's on about.

Having said that, chicken balti pasties are wicked. Two of the finest foodstuffs in the world together at last - a glorious fusion of the Indian subcontinent and the West Country, in one tasty package


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 5, 2006)

I thought I'd try the new look pasty from the cornish bakehouse, but it just confirmed what I already knew.  It's rubbish 

I'll have to go all the way to the pulney bridge tea shop now and take the salty gamble.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 5, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I thought I'd try the new look pasty from the cornish bakehouse, but it just confirmed what I already knew.  It's rubbish
> 
> I'll have to go all the way to the pulney bridge tea shop now and take the salty gamble.


That sounds like a sexual euphanism


----------



## aqua (Apr 5, 2006)

beef and stilton cornish pasty from the little bakers on Portreath Beach


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 5, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> That sounds like a sexual euphanism


It's cos they're either really nice or really salty


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> That sounds like a sexual euphanism



Yes, the salty gamble has to be a euphenism for something,

but some food is definitely like that.

Especially a proper pastie.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 5, 2006)

My new chat up line:

Ere luv, wud you loike to take the saalty gambol with me?

It's a winner.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 5, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> It's cos they're either really nice or really salty


Presto! in Abbey square do nice ones-a bit pricey at nudging two quid but the veggie one is huge and fat and yummy.ooh I'm doing it now


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> My new chat up line:
> 
> Ere luv, wud you loike to take the saalty gambol with me?
> 
> It's a winner.



You can't lose with salty charm like that.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 5, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> You can't lose with salty charm like that.


you could also incorporate 'hot savoury filling'-thats it-i think i need to go out


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> you could also incorporate 'hot savoury filling'-thats it-i think i need to go out



Congratulations all round. 8003 and climbing with a 40 point lead to boot.

It's almost orgasmic. 

The Welsh must be feeling a lot less than adequate right now.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 5, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Congratulations all round. 8003 and climbing with a 40 point lead to boot.
> 
> It's almost orgasmic.
> 
> The Welsh must be feeling a lot less than adequate right now.


They need a  big injection of something....


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 5, 2006)

Poor, poor welsh

(((((((((welsh)))))))))


----------

